# Esurance ShareSmart Current CA Policy



## BigBadDeliveryMonster (Jul 18, 2020)

Greetings,
For any of you interested in this, attached is the CA policy for Esurance ShareSmart as of 12/13/22, so you can see the details. Essentially collision and comprehensive are extended for any phase of activity whether you are waiting or actively providing transportation. For personal and property liability they push you off to transportation company coverage when you are actively transporting. When you are not actively transporting, they provide the liability. Uninsured motorist is the same story as liability.
Hope this helps.


----------

